# North Slope Elk



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am planning on getting an over the counter elk tag this season. Muzzle loader is my weapon of choice, but I am not sure about that with the season being the end of october/november. 

Do any of you frequent the north slope for muzzy elk? I'm never up there after the muzzy deer hunt, so i'm not sure what the expect with the snow levels. I am not apposed to going with the rifle tag, but would prefer the muzzy tag. Feel free to PM if you want.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Where are you looking on the north slope ? Up by mirror lake, China meadows, Henry's form etc? We've had cow tags up that way but more specifics would help.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

there are no elk on the north slope.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> I am planning on getting an over the counter elk tag this season. Muzzle loader is my weapon of choice, but I am not sure about that with the season being the end of october/november.
> 
> Do any of you frequent the north slope for muzzy elk? I'm never up there after the muzzy deer hunt, so i'm not sure what the expect with the snow levels. I am not apposed to going with the rifle tag, but would prefer the muzzy tag. Feel free to PM if you want.


It is a very very very low success hunt.

IMO not worth the price of the tag.

Elk will be on private land or the deepest, darkest, wilderness area that no one would ever dream of going to.

It snows in the North Slope in July sometimes, so it could be warm or it could be snowy and cold.

I would go with the spike instead of the open bull and hunt areas where there are a lot more elk.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay in all seriousness I love the north slope elk hunt. It is where I learned to hunt elk as a kid. I've only hunted the rifle hunt so I can't speak to the muzzy hunt up there. Plan on possible snow and have good plan to get the animal out if you shoot one. An any bull on the north slope is a trophy in itself.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I have spent a lot of time up there and I know i'll get into them on the rifle hunt, just wasn't sure about the muzzy time line if i would or not.

I'll go with Rifle tag and see what happens.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I know it changes year to year... but the last two muzzleloader elk hunts I have been on have been great weather.

Last year felt more like the muzzleloader deer hunt the end of September than the first week in November.


----------

